# Yanmar and diesel fuel



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Since diesel gells and gets slimy due to bacteria, what additives and treatments do you all use here with your Yanmar? 

I've tried the Lucas stuff with so-so results. Looking for something better.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I use the grey bottle of Power Service diesel kleen. Don't know whether it helps or not but inexpensive so what have I got to lose?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never had any problems with diesel fuel. Maybe location has something to do with it.

Have never used any form of additives to prevent gelling in the tractor. Yrs ago I had a diesel car. Put it in storage for 4+ yrs. When I pulled it out of storage, all I did was replaced the battery and the engine started right up. Drove the car for a while until I sold it. No issues.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I use the grey bottle of Power Service diesel kleen. Don't know whether it helps or not but inexpensive so what have I got to lose?


I've looked at the Diesel Kleen at TSC. Even got a bottle. But, after some investigation, it may cause more issues than what it trys to solve. That is why I posed the question here looking for other viable solutions.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

I use the Diesel Kleen in my tractor and never had any problems... But maybe I don't have any problems with or without the stuff added... I do use a filter on my portable tank full of diesel.

Aubrey


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Halifax said:


> I use the Diesel Kleen in my tractor and never had any problems... But maybe I don't have any problems with or without the stuff added... I do use a filter on my portable tank full of diesel.
> 
> Aubrey


Thanks. Up there in Halifax it might not get that warm to cause issues with the diesel fuel sitting over long periods of time. Here in TN, I have to deal with higher temps and longer warm seasons. 

Diesel that sits overtime can turn into sludge and a slimmy mess. This can clog the filter, injctors and fuel pump.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't buy the diesel from the Mom and Pop stores as I don't know how long it been sitting there. I would like to find the off road diesel, but haven't found it yet. We range from -10F to 100F from winter to summer and I always worry about the tank condensation. The filter for the tank is very fine, supposed to remove particles and water. Not sure if it does or not. Had several 90 days recently... can't wait for winter....

Aubrey


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Halifax said:


> I don't buy the diesel from the Mom and Pop stores as I don't know how long it been sitting there. I would like to find the off road diesel, but haven't found it yet. We range from -10F to 100F from winter to summer and I always worry about the tank condensation. The filter for the tank is very fine, supposed to remove particles and water. Not sure if it does or not. Had several 90 days recently... can't wait for winter....
> 
> Aubrey


Wow, I didn't know it got that hot in Canada. But then again it;s been years since I've been to Halifax in the summer.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, that's halifax county Virginia.. Close enough to the mountains for colder winters and far enough away for hot summers.. Aubrey


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Halifax said:


> Sorry, that's halifax county Virginia.. Close enough to the mountains for colder winters and far enough away for hot summers.. Aubrey


 OK, so no Canadian jokes then.  

Never heard of the place in VA. 

Well, I had read the Fuel Right test results web page. It seems that the Diesel Kleen and other products from PowerService rated poorly. The Diesel Kleen is the most popular on the store shelves everywhere. So, I stopped by my local NAPA. They had the CRC BioCon that rated very well. Got a bottle to try.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

maverick,
We get some pretty rugged winters here in So. Dakota. I have diesel trucks and of course, my two tractors are diesel. I used to use the Power Services 9-1-1 in the winter; I've still had gelling. Since I've gone to using Howe's Diesel Fuel Treatment, I have had the best results against gelling. Now, I don't leave the trucks and tractors parked outside, but my barn is non-insulated and during the winters here, temps can still dip to single digit inside the barn. If you don't have an engine block heater for your tractor, you might think about installing one. I wouldn't think temps in TN would necessitate a block heater, BUT it would help regardless.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

46mech said:


> maverick,
> We get some pretty rugged winters here in So. Dakota. I have diesel trucks and of course, my two tractors are diesel. I used to use the Power Services 9-1-1 in the winter; I've still had gelling. Since I've gone to using Howe's Diesel Fuel Treatment, I have had the best results against gelling. Now, I don't leave the trucks and tractors parked outside, but my barn is non-insulated and during the winters here, temps can still dip to single digit inside the barn. If you don't have an engine block heater for your tractor, you might think about installing one. I wouldn't think temps in TN would necessitate a block heater, BUT it would help regardless.


Thanks! I'll look up the Howe's info tonight. It's best to have more than one product that works well when the store shelves are hit-or-miss. 

SD, wow. My family has a farm in Bismark, ND. Both places are cold indeed. I can relate. 

Gelling in the winter and bacteria eating diesel in the summer. Makes a person wonder.


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

Small world. I'm a helicopter mechanic for the hospital here in Sioux Falls; we also have a hospital and helicopter in Bismarck.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

bmaverick said:


> Since diesel gells and gets slimy due to bacteria, what additives and treatments do you all use here with your Yanmar?
> 
> I've tried the Lucas stuff with so-so results. Looking for something better.



You are absolutely correct Marerick....
It is bacteria (bugs) that Freeze and die, then turn to a Gell.....They Thrive in diesel with temps of 10 to 100degrees.......

As a trucker myself.....I stay away from Bio-Diesel as much as possible.......Why Feed the lil' buggers......I ONLY run Non-Bio in my Yanmar and she purrs like a Cougar....


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Only a question from a non expert.*

To pay to keep my yard equipment and farm running, I am in the paint and epoxy manufacturing business(as my full time job). Because of the heat in Texas, many fuels (and paints) seem to evaporate the more volatile solvents out of them, if not contained a totally enclosed metal can. Does anyone besides me add MEK, Lacquer thinner or acetone to their diesel in very small percentages to keep them from gumming up after long periods of storage. It seems like a lot of the products(like Seafoam etc.) are full of Xylenes or other highly volatile solvents? (I am talking about a couple of ounces to a 55 gallon drum per year.)? Any comments or bad experiences?


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought the gelling in diesel was due to the paraffin wax in the fuel? 

I used diesel kleen in my 6 liter excursion for a decade without issue, and am now using it in my kubota. Had more than a few cold winter nights where the oil line to the house froze, but the truck started without issue.


----------

